

Jesse Jackson Is Taking on Silicon Valley's Epic Diversity Problem - blatherard
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/05/tech-industry-diversity-jesse-jackson

======
ogreveins
To put it mildly he is a gaseous airbag with leech-like tendencies. I dislike
him and how he stands for issues that do not matter in technological progress.
If everyone worked remotely with only avatars as interfaces for other people
he would have no legs to stand on.

------
murbard2
You mean people who are into imperative, object oriented programming vs.
functional programming? People who prefer to use IDEs vs. people who stick to
plain editors? People who prefer loose, dynamic typing vs. people who prefer
the safety of strong static typing?

Oh no never mind, you're focusing on shallow attributes and calling it
"diversity" because it acts as a weak proxies to diversity in ideas.

------
kelukelugames
Right now we have a few a huge push for getting more women involved, which is
awesome! But I'm really happy that Jesse Jackson is here to remind us that
here is more than one kind of diversity.

~~~
wang_li
Yeah, there's the kind of diversity that involves donating to the Rainbow
Coalition if you don't want a bunch of assholes giving press conferences about
how racist you are.

------
kelukelugames
It's just a source problem. /s

